# Tdub's beginning to a setup!



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

I just bought all this stuff to get my living room started on the right foot.

Panasonic 50" HD Viera Plasma
Yamaha RX-V525 Reeceiver
Paradigm SE1 Bookshelves
Paradigm Monitor 7's

Still need a sub....


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

Let's see some pics when you get it set-up. And check out SVS if you're looking for a subwoofer. They have a section on Home Theater Shack with plenty of good information.


----------

